# EB Sanji vs Don Krieg



## PirateHunter Eddy (Apr 17, 2015)

Location: Enies lobby
restriction: MH5

How does this go?


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 17, 2015)

Don Kreig>Gin>Sanji

so Don Kreig high-diff


----------



## Masvindu (Apr 17, 2015)

Don Krieg High Diff, Maaaybe extreme since Sanji was already beat up by the time he fought gin, but it don't really see it.

Though I would love it if Sanji would win.


----------



## Amol (Apr 17, 2015)

Does EB Sanji means Lougetown Sanji?
After Baratie arc, Sanji had a major fight in Arlong Park arc.
So he should have became stronger because of it .
Tbh all the difficulty Luffy had against Don Krieg was due to them fighting on Sea. Krieg wasn't really that strong by himself.
But Sanji would have hard time in destroying the armour .
I would say it is a toss up.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 17, 2015)

It can go either way, but if I have to choose I lean towards Sanji winning with high to extremely high difficulty.  At the time Luffy and Zoro are notably more powerful than Sanji, but not much more powerful than him IMO.  Luffy defeats Krieg with around high difficulty.  So I estimate Sanji is around as powerful as Krieg.  I would give Sanji the slight edge though because he's a more well rounded fighter than Krieg is.


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Apr 18, 2015)

Wave said:


> Don Kreig>*Gin>Sanji
> *
> so Don Kreig high-diff



Gin beat Sanji due to the fact that he had already suffered about 5 heavy hits prior to there fight


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 18, 2015)

Don Krieg low diff


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 19, 2015)

A full healed Sanji can high (high) diff Krieg.

Luffy could beat Krieg with high (low) diff.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 19, 2015)

No MH5? Sanji curbs him


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 19, 2015)

Baratie Sanji loses.

Post-AP Sanji probably wins.


----------



## DavyChan (Apr 22, 2015)

tbh this just shows how odd this was. I went str8 to this thread bcuz i noticed myself that sanji's treatment in this was very odd. Sanji literally acted like a weakling trio type member when he first joined. It was like  Oda didn't know Sanji was going to be strong until after that arc. I mean, Sanji didn't even really fight at all during that arc.

Sanji was treated to be a good bit below Don Krieg, as he didn't even remotely try to do anything (again, weakling trio behavior) and had no reason not to. Don Krieg >> Baratie Arc Sanji. The question is, when did Sanji get his jump in power? Was it just an arc after when he went up against that fishman on Arlong's arc? when? idk


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 22, 2015)

Think Don can win this with his bag of tricks.

But I can also see Sanji winning extreme diff


----------

